
PhxSQL: high availability, strong consistent MySQL Cluster - KrnlSndrs
http://www.vvcat.com/view/180008.html
======
joecot
For folks looking for something similar, take a look at Galera Cluster:
[http://galeracluster.com/products/](http://galeracluster.com/products/)

We use Galera Cluster for MariaDB in production, using Percona's Xtrabackup
for bootstrapping between nodes. It works well, its drawback is increased
write times because it uses synchronous replication, and it's decent at self
healing. We went with Galera over Amazon RDS because RDS only works across AZs
in a single region, and we have Galera setup across 3 regions.

------
sciurus
Source at [https://github.com/tencent-
wechat/phxsql](https://github.com/tencent-wechat/phxsql)

------
lotyrin
Appears to be machine translated?

~~~
astrodust
The first time I loaded the page it was in Chinese.

